# Forked Tree Treestand Help?



## Gracie D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I am wanting to build a platform in a 4 forked tree that borders a food plot that I am working on. I am looking for examples of anything any of you guys may have? Also what materials and size wood works best for the base and how to attach the boards to the tree and so on. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated??

Thanks,
Gracie D


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

I unfortunately don't have pictures, but I made one of those last season. Used treated 2x2 to bridge the gap between the forks (one on each side of the trunks), screwing them into the trunks with lag screws. Should note this was a very think oak tree.

On top of the 2x2s, I created a deck using treated lumber - 1x6s or 2x6s, don't recall. It was sturdy though. One part of the trunk went out at a good enough angle that was able to use the leftover bits to create a nice bench to sit on.

Should be going to my lease later this month, so might could add pictures later.


----------



## Gracie D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Great thanks!


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I used to and still do on occasion wedge a pallet into the 4way split. I also do not have any pictures. You do need to make sure that you affix the pallet to the tree in some fashion, most of the time i have used a couple of ratchet straps to pull it down thus keeping it wedged into place, pallets are big roomy and easy to come by most of the time. You can also add some outdoor carpet if you want it to be quieter.

Steve


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are the pics as promised.

Views from the ground:


















Standing on the seat:










The seat:











There was **** scat I had to knock off - one of the drawbacks of this kind of stand.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

in the past when i bolted a stand in a forked tree the wind make the tree move and breaks the boards, what i do now is make one side slide ,


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Those are 4x4's used for the cross members. 2x2's are not going to hold you. DO NOT BUILD IT WITH 2x2s.!!!


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

That's correct. 2x2 was a typo, and I was drunk when I made that post. :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Hunterdale said:


> Those are 4x4's used for the cross members. 2x2's are not going to hold you. DO NOT BUILD IT WITH 2x2s.!!!


My thoughts exactly! You beat me to it. I would also add a railing, or some means of holding on while getting into the seat & strap yourself in.


----------



## kenny549 (Aug 8, 2010)

Make sure after a bad wind storm that the bolts did not shear due to tree forks shifting.


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

It's all good. Like I mentioned - 2x2 was just a mis-post. Checked the stand out and it's still in great shape. Also have a brace screwed into the tree to attach a harness, and there are climbing handles not apparent in the photos.


----------

